# Berkely Gulp



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Is it only good for a one time use? And does it work well?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have not liked it. Though I did put some on the front treble of a crankbait last year and caught some walleyes. Go figure.

Each bait is good for one session. After you take it out of the water, it gets slimy, then hard. If you're going home for the night, you should get it off your hook before putting your stuff away, otherwise the next day you wake up with a Gulp!-encrusted jig. LOL.


----------

